# SS A50 or ADS PQ8 + Hf Vega 7 for Mid+Tweeter



## Kocil (Sep 26, 2017)

Dear all.
My current system is 3 way passive, using a soundstream rubicon 555 (1 sub, 2 bridged mode).
The front speakers (excluding the sub) is like this:

```
[HU]===[SS RUB555]===[XO]+==[woofer]
                         +==[mid]
                         +==[tweeter]
```

Hunting for others old school treasures, I found:

SS A50 (amplifier, class A, 30 watt, 2 channels)
ADS PQ8 (amplifier, class AB, 20 watt, 4 channels).
Hifonics Vega 7 (active crossover, cutoff 50 Hz - 5 KHz)

Actually, my Head unit is able to work in 3 way network mode with low, high and sub outputs. 
So, excluding the sub, I have the following options for upgrading:

A. 3 way semi active

```
[HU]+==[SS RUB555]========[woofer]
    +==[SS A50]====[XO]+==[mid]
                       +==[tweeter]
```
B. 3 way full active

```
[HU]+==[SS RUB555]=============[woofer]
    +==[Hf Vega7]+==[ADS pq8]==[mid]
                 +==[ADS pq8]==[tweeter]
```
I wonder, which path should I endeavour first ?
Thanks for your opinions.


----------

